# Anchor Rope length for Livingston?



## Dmcputtz (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, may sound like a goofy question but I've only fished the main lake once in the last 30 yrs. Toss in the "avg." variables, is a 50ft. rope length too short or long for most places?
I'll be heading out from the South side at the State Park on Sat. barring a windy day. Just trying to get prepared.
Thanks


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Depends on if you want to stay put, and how much of a boat you're in... In my deck liner, 50 ft of line will only hold me still in about 15-20 ft of watter, if the flukes dig in good... 'course, I dont have an anchor chain for that type of anchor, which as I understand it, is key.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As an old construction barge super I can quote you all of the specs by chapter and verse.
But the basics are.
An average 18 foot fiberglass boat anchored bow on to a 15 MPH wind and two foot crest to crest wave generates about 100 ti 130 pounds of force on the anchor rope.
A danforth anchor is the highest holding anchor normally found on fishing rigs.
In soft clay or firm sand, properly set it will hold about 12 times it's submerged weight. So a properly set 10 pound anchor will hold about 120 pounds of steady pull.
Properly set means on a scope of unweighted anchor line (rope) that is a minimum of eight times the water depth. To anchor in 40 feet of water you need 320 feet of rope. That is a lot of rope but that is what it takes to get the maximum purchase with a 10 pound anchor.
So how to shorten the rope?
First double the anchor size to twenty pounds. So now it will hold 240 pounds.
More than enough but we need to shorten the rope to 160 feet.
The shorter rope and heavier anchor should give you the 120 pounds of purchase.
To increase the holding power we will weight the rope. This is done by adding five feet if 1/4" chain between the anchor shank and the rope. The weight aids in pulling the shank down on the lake bed so that the flukes immediately deploy. The chain can increase the holding force by 30%.
So now we have about 150 pounds of holding power.
Let me add that only one out of fifty boats have enough anchor rope. Maybe about the same odds for having chain on the anchors.
Also not one out of fifty will agree with this old sea dog and go out and get a proper rope or add a chain. 
"too much rope in the boat" "the anchors too heavy"
So just keep plowing up the lake bed on the lumps and humps. The White Bass are used to it. There has been thousands of improperly rigged anchors pulled through them in the last 46 years.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

As usual, Sunbeam is steering you right, even if that isn't what you want to hear. I would add, I have had better luck with a plow anchor than danforth in Livingston. But if you want to keep it, you need to fasten the chain to the plow, and use some zip ties up on the shank. That way you can fasten the anchor rode to a bow cleat, drive into the wind, part the zip tie and pull your anchor off the log, bridge rail, etc. you can cheat with less anchor if you are just fishing, but if you want to stay off a lee shore...more is better.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Good advise Sunbeam - I carry 100ft of rope with 6ft of 5/16 chain and one of those light anchors but with big spades to grab the bottom. The secret to achoring is the angle of the rope. 100% of people I see dragging don't have enough rope out for the wind conditions they are trying to anchor in. They also use anchors like the heavy Navy anchor with small spades. I have a 19ft kenner and tie the rope to a cleat all they way on the bow. You need to keep the nose of the boat pointed 100% into the waves. Also, when you let the rope out stop the boat slowly in high winds. Dropping the anchor and then letting the full weight of the boat pull tight all of a sudden pulls the anchor up and the spades are full of mud. It won't grab again untill you clear the mud. I have no problems holding anchor. 

More wind - let more rope out. If your not catching fish - let out another 25ft and start jigging again.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> Good advise Sunbeam - I carry 100ft of rope with 6ft of 5/16 chain and one of those light anchors but with big spades to grab the bottom. The secret to achoring is the angle of the rope. 100% of people I see dragging don't have enough rope out for the wind conditions they are trying to anchor in. They also use anchors like the heavy Navy anchor with small spades. I have a 19ft kenner and tie the rope to a cleat all they way on the bow. You need to keep the nose of the boat pointed 100% into the waves. Also, when you let the rope out stop the boat slowly in high winds. Dropping the anchor and then letting the full weight of the boat pull tight all of a sudden pulls the anchor up and the spades are full of mud. It won't grab again untill you clear the mud. I have no problems holding anchor.
> 
> More wind - let more rope out. If your not catching fish - let out another 25ft and start jigging again.


Ditto, except I have a 22' boat and use a heavy navy anchor. On Livingston, more often than not, you will find yourself anchoring in water 25' or deeper, so 50' of rope will only be enough to hold you on the calmest days. Many people miss some great fishing when they have to give up because their anchor will not hold.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

my advice would be...get the biggest anchor YOU CAN HANDLE....ain't going to do you any good to throw out your back trying to pull up the anchor...wind condition will predict rope length...calm day i tight line....no slack....and windy days i ll use 60 to 70 ft of rope. On tears in my eyes days, i use 2 anchors each with about 50 ft of rope. If the two anchors don't work PACK UP YOUR GEAR AND GRAB A COLD BEER ON SHORE!

My anchor we call big boy....weights about 30 pds and the chain is welded to the shaft. Generally with big boy and 70 ft of rope if the boat doesn't hold i am outta there because water is coming over the front of the boat.

I think the biggest learning curve is where to put the anchor so you end up in the spot you want. In my case, once i find the fish..i want to get right over them.....that is where i have most problems.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I use a danforth type that is oversized, it was labeled for a boat much larger than mine, plus 6 feet of 5/16" chain, and 75 feet of 5/8" rope. It has not slipped yet, but I have been such that water came over.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Will river anchors hold out there?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I used a 33lb modified mushroom as shown in the above photo on my 22 ft pontoon.
It was rigged on a 100ft of 1/4" kevlar line. The line was spooled on an electric winch.
The winch was rated at 35 lbs pull at 60 ft/min.
It held fairly well when dropped down slope on the 190 road bed or in sandy areas like the south west side of Pine Island. 
But in general those short modified flukes are just a little better than a "gravity" anchor. Not my recommendation for a high holding power anchor.
But that nice shiny coating makes them very attractive. Some low life stole mine.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just weighed mine, 16#. Haven't used it yet, found it in a boat I picked up earlier this year. I've been curious 'cause I never anchor, always on the TM looking for green sides. I'm on the hunt for WB more this year from the bass boat while I'm refurbing my ol Tracker V17 as a working boat. I guess shopping for a danforth is in my future no matter what boat I'll have out there.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

pYr8 said:


> Will river anchors hold out there?


Not if there is even a whisper of a breeze. Well, 18 lbs, maybe a little but nothing over a few knots wind speed.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

You should use 3X the depth that you are fishing always.....


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I use "EXACTLY" what whitebassfisher shows in his pic including the chain but 100ft of rope in case I need it. Never had an issue.

The 100ft of rope also gives me the slack to drop back 25ft and start jigging again on calmer days.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I do it different than most people. I do agree that you need a lot of rope which I do have in the boat at all times plus the chain on the anchor. I use home made anchors with a chain attached. Ask Karl he will tell you that grown men cry like a little girl when they have too pick up anchor but they hold. I have lost several anchors in the past and now i make my own out of drilling pipe and will soon be galvinizing them also. You drop these babies over the side they stick in the mud.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

It really has absolutely nothing to do with weight. If it is really expensive though it will immediately attach itself to the nearest bottom dwelling structure with a force that will hold your boat in a gail and never be seen by you again.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Fishin_envy
You don't understand. Matt uses about 18" of half inch thick pipe. Matt drops it straight down and you stay there. We have used it at the LL dam many times. Trouble is I get to pick the 100,000# achor up when we move but you stay. Just another direction on achoring.


----------



## Dmcputtz (Jun 4, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> Fishin_envy
> You don't understand. Matt uses about 18" of half inch thick pipe. Matt drops it straight down and you stay there. We have used it at the LL dam many times. Trouble is I get to pick the 100,000# achor up when we move but you stay. Just another direction on achoring.


LOL. I've seen Matt's wickedly ugly anchors.

Thanks for the feedback from everyone. I have several types of anchors. My big fluke anchor has a 4 ft big chain on it. Just was concerned about rope length since Livingston will be the deepest place I've fished from my boat. Don't need 100 ft around these parts. Thanks again.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Dmcputtz said:


> LOL. I've seen Matt's wickedly ugly anchors.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback from everyone. I have several types of anchors. My big fluke anchor has a 4 ft big chain on it. Just was concerned about rope length since Livingston will be the deepest place I've fished from my boat. Don't need 100 ft around these parts. Thanks again.


You may not need 100 ft, but I'd have it on the lake. A 7:1 scope in 20 feet is minimum for emergency holding off the shore. Especially this time of year. Maybe not necessary for fishing, but I've seen too many wrecked boats and drownings on this lake to recommend any less.
You can go from dead flat calm to 30 knots and high seas in 15 minutes or less. Happened twice today.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> Fishin_envy
> You don't understand. Matt uses about 18" of half inch thick pipe. Matt drops it straight down and you stay there. We have used it at the LL dam many times. Trouble is I get to pick the 100,000# achor up when we move but you stay. Just another direction on achoring.


Good Lawd Karl, that's one nasty anchor that should hold anything on LL in place. BTW>> I'm another Karl


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> Fishin_envy
> You don't understand. Matt uses about 18" of half inch thick pipe. Matt drops it straight down and you stay there. We have used it at the LL dam many times. Trouble is I get to pick the 100,000# achor up when we move but you stay. Just another direction on achoring.


A sq ft of 1" thick steel weighs 40 pounds so a 18 inch length of 0.500 WT pipe 6" in diameter is:

3.14 X 9 = 28.28

28.28 X 18" = 508.68 sq in.

508.68 
------- = 3.25325 sq ft.
144 sq in

3.25325 X .5 = 1.76625 sq ft.

1.76625 X 40 pounds = 70.65 pounds of pipe.

That would be a real back breaker.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I also have a round plate welded to the bottom that will dig in when laid on it's side. My heavy anchors are made of 1 inch wall with a chain attached so it will dig in when on its side. They really work good below the dam and don't cost anything. Sometimes I make them out of stainless.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Bring gloves when you go with Matt. His rope always goes straight down and boat never moves. Great for the dam!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

When I went with Matt we only had to anchor once and it was on!! Thankfully. He liked me so much he pulled it up too!!!


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

pYr8 said:


> I just weighed mine, 16#. Haven't used it yet, found it in a boat I picked up earlier this year. I've been curious 'cause I never anchor, always on the TM looking for green sides. I'm on the hunt for WB more this year from the bass boat while I'm refurbing my ol Tracker V17 as a working boat. I guess shopping for a danforth is in my future no matter what boat I'll have out there.


Hey Karl,
I have a danforth style anchor I pulled up 2 years ago at the island while jigging for wb. I don't use and it is taking up space in the garage. You are welcomed to if you are interested.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I love that style anchor and never had problems. I figure its only a matter of time on Livingston till I lose mine. Maybe we can meet for a fishing trip Berger1b.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Large diameter rope may not be needed for it's strength, but it sure is easier to hold onto and pull on.


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like a plan gofish2day. I think I have seen your boat on the water berfore around the island.


----------

